# 3-axis ,2-axis eyes



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thought I would show my take on the 2- axis eyes after watching Evil Bobs retrofit of his pirate band. Hope you like it.http://s325.photobucket.com/albums/k392/bfjou812/?action=view&current=Apr142009-VID00001.flv


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Love the Marty Feldman eyes! How about a peek at the mech?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

That creeps me out every time!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's awesome. Sometimes accidents like that lead to something very useful. Pleas post some pics or a how to.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh, yeah, love the eyes!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

How cool is that?! A 3-axis bucky with a lazy-eye -- creeptastic!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Hey, you could do a 'Mad Eye Moody' effect - that would be cool but you would need separate servo sets for each eye.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments. I'll try to post the how to videos on it this weekend. And again thanks.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

YEA, Buddy! I never get tired of watching that. As the cockeyed look is cool, I think having the eyes synced up would be better. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I love it. Looks so hillbilly. You should have him saying something funny.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

[URL=http://s325.photobucket.com/albums/k392/bfjou812/?action=view&current=l


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Here are some videos of the assembly of the 2-axis eyes. Hope this helps

[URL=http://s325.photobucket.com/albums/k392/bfjou812/?action=view&current=Apr222009-VID00002.flv]http://s325.photobucket.com/albums/k392/bfjou812/?action=view&current=Apr222009-VID00002.flv[URL=http://s325.photobucket.com/albums/k392/bfjou812/?action=view&current=Apr222009-VID00001.flv]http://s325.photobucket.com/albums/k392/bfjou812/?action=view&current=Apr222009-VID00001.flv


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Here are the rest of the videos of the eyes. Hope they help and if there are any questions please PM me and I'll be glad to help.

[URL="[URL=http://s325.photobucket.com/albums/k392/bfjou812/?action=view&current=Apr222009-VID00005.flv]http://s325.photobucket.com/albums/k392/bfjou812/?action=view&current=Apr222009-VID00005.flv[/URL]"][URL="[URL=http://s325.photobucket.com/albums/k392/bfjou812/?action=view&current=Apr222009-VID00006.flv]http://s325.photobucket.com/albums/k392/bfjou812/?action=view&current=Apr222009-VID00006.flv[/URL]"][URL=http://s325.photobucket.com/albums/k392/bfjou812/?action=view&current=Apr222009-VID00003.flv]http://s325.photobucket.com/albums/k392/bfjou812/?action=view&current=Apr222009-VID00003.flv


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Really cool. I am envious, and seeing so many people succesfully make these, gets me all hyped up to try one myself.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

The tutorials are really appreciated. The googly eyes still crack me up - perfect. Thanks a million!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Phil said:


> Love the Marty Feldman eyes! How about a peek at the mech?


We can write him a song "He's Got Marty Feldman Eyes", sung to the tune "Bette Davis Eyes ". :googly:


----------

